# Doping hits audax



## Philip Whiteman (28 Oct 2012)

If anybody were to suggest that audaxers consume illicit substances to improve performance and thereby cheat, I would have suggested the notion as ridiculous. But the latest shock revelation has hit home soil and in a sport that would generally be regarded as harmless.

A hidden journalist reveals all in this shocking video.

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vGNEMjspf0g&feature=youtu.be


----------

